# Philadelphia Bound



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

My crew and I will be making our annual pilgrimage to the National Dog Show in Philly (Oaks) again. The show is November 15-18. We will be in attendance Nov 16-18 

If any of you are nearby, please come and meet us!

Also, GSD ring times are always EARLY! 8-9 AM generally. So if you want to see GSDs show, you have to be there bright and early!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Safe travels! For a minute, I thought you were heading this way today - not a good idea  

I'd love to come meet you and your gorgeous dogs.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> I'd love to come meet you and your gorgeous dogs.


Do you live nearby, cookie? If you do, I'd truly love to see you! I'll have four of my five in attendance (everybody but Wesson)!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Good Luck Xeph, I will be heading the opposite direction down to Concord, NC for three days of shows that weekend. We will be taking 5 dogs with us.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> We will be taking 5 dogs with us.


We are equally insane  I say equally, because even though I'm only taking 4 dogs, one of those dogs is Mahler....and he currently counts as two dogs


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> We are equally insane  I say equally, because even though I'm only taking 4 dogs, one of those dogs is Mahler....and he currently counts as two dogs


Lol, yeah well 2 out of that 5 are 6 month old puppies.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Xeph said:


> Do you live nearby, cookie? If you do, I'd truly love to see you! I'll have four of my five in attendance (everybody but Wesson)!


I'm about an hour south of Oaks. I'll put the show on my calendar. Assuming I'm released to drive (long story involving passing out and a hospital stay), I'll plan to be there.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I wished I lived closer ..... I would love to see you and your dogs in person. Maybe some day I will be able to get to one of them.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

I won't be showing there this year, but I'm DEFINITELY coming for a visit on Saturday or Sunday... Bright and early


----------



## pittiemouth (Mar 13, 2012)

eeeeeewww, Philly


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

pittiemouth said:


> eeeeeewww, Philly


I am sorry, but this seems a little rude to me.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> eeeeeewww, Philly


Beyond rude. We're talking about meeting up at a show. I don't get why you'd need to make that comment :-/


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> Beyond rude. We're talking about meeting up at a show. I don't get why you'd need to make that comment :-/


Yeah exactly.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

pittiemouth said:


> eeeeeewww, Philly


Actually I think I know why you said this now, but we are not even talking about that, so this was uncalled for.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Actually I think I know why you said this now, but we are not even talking about that, so this was uncalled for.


I'm in the dark on the reasoning, but as a resident of the Philadelphia suburbs, I'm offended.

Finkie_Mom, what day do you think you're more likely to go? I'd love to meet you!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

cookieface said:


> I'm in the dark on the reasoning, but as a resident of the Philadelphia suburbs, I'm offended.
> 
> Finkie_Mom, what day do you think you're more likely to go? I'd love to meet you!


I have a feeling it has something to do with Mike Vick, but considering that is not what we are talking about, it was uncalled for and very rude.


----------



## pittiemouth (Mar 13, 2012)

Just joking...but good luck on the show.


----------



## shadowwolf (Oct 29, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

cookieface said:


> Finkie_Mom, what day do you think you're more likely to go? I'd love to meet you!


I'm not sure yet, honestly LOL. I'm thinking Saturday, but it depends on if I can change my cello lessons that I teach.... I can update this thread when I figure it out for sure 

I can't wait to see Xeph again and her amazing dogs <3


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

For those of you wanting to meet my crew and I, these are the ring times for the weekend!

Friday:
Ring 5 at 9 AM

We are behind 15 other dogs (spanning 4 breeds) so we'll show closer to 9:30

Saturday:
Ring 6 at 8:30 AM

We're behind 14 dogs, so we'll show closer to 9

Sunday:

Ring 6 10:15 AM

We're behind 8, should be in the ring by 10:30

Our setup will be in section 4B  The show is only benched Saturday and Sunday, so if you really want to see a lot of breeds, those are the days to go!

The dogs of mine that will be in attendance are Strauss, Mirada, Vixie, and Mahler


----------



## LadyBugAnBuddy (Jul 13, 2012)

Have fun! Have a safe trip. GoodLuck!

~Erica~


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Wishing you good luck and a great time!  I will be looking to see all you have won!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Ah. Philly. I would -love- to go but I don't think I'll be making it this year. Driving to Philly 6 times next week I just don't think I have the energy for .

But good luck!!!!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Good luck Xeph, I will be getting ready to head to Concord today and tomorrow.


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

I didn't realize the show was this weekend already. I might still try to go.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Don't know if you'll see this, but I'm unlikely to attend. I was released to drive, but am still having dizzy spells. Just not sure I want to chance driving up 202. Maybe next year (or another show).


----------



## twittle (Nov 10, 2012)

Show sounds like a lot of fun. Best of luck to you. Guess you are there right now, and I hope that all is going well. Have a safe trip back


----------



## jbray01 (Dec 26, 2007)

pittiemouth said:


> eeeeeewww, Philly


not cool. i am a Philly native and if you are associating an entire city with the actions of one person (who by the way did time in jail for their actions and who 99.9% of city residents didn't sign to the team) that is total b.s. I am sure you wouldn't be too happy if someone trashed your city based on the actions of one person.

anyway, on a more positive note, Xeph, long time no talk! I would love to come and see you, but i am in practice all day for my singing group. i hope you kick some major butt!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

How'd ya do Xeph? I can't make it down (and didn't get there today) dad was having a bad day and I already have to leave for Philly tomorrow night so I can't really make two trips .


----------

